# My Malawi's (Warning crummy phone shots)



## Leam_89 (Apr 26, 2011)

Side shot

2" Taiwan Reef. Fully coloured already.

My Frontosa, hap ali and german strain redxred

Red Empress. Do you think its male? 3" No colouring minus some red specs.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Red Empress at that size with no other male Red's in there should be fully colored...you have a female.


----------

